# Luminox date abnormality?



## keithhr (Jul 12, 2003)

I got my new 3602 the first week of july, had a bit of work to get the date correct because it has to be set to the day in the morning by using the hour hands to to past the 12 into the day that you want. I did that the first week in July, around the 3rd or 4th, checked it every day or so, was reasonably on time but nothing great. Had to reset the time once because I wanted to start over. Had the correct date setting this week, went to work Saturday morning, (today) and was shocked to read the date set to the 13th. The watch acted a bit funny the first day or two and I thought it might have been something that I did, but after setting the watch on the correct day, with just a week or so passing, I'm sure I couldn't have screwed up. I have all of a sudden become unenamored with this watch and will see about what my options are next week. Anyone ever heard of a date malfunction in a battery operated watch? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 12, 2003)

Keithr--
Check to make sure that it's not changing over at noon instead of midnight or something like that. 

Mine did something similar the first week and I found out that I had messed it up when re-zeroing the time. The next time I followed the instructions exactly and I haven't had a problem since. 

As far as timekeeping, since I reset it a few weeks ago it is still "within the second" synch with my atomic clock.

-Jason


----------



## keithhr (Jul 12, 2003)

I did that 9 days ago, used the date function to cycle 31 days and then used the hour hand to go past midnight so I got the new date to show and then adjusted the hour to the new morning time. I had changed the time once since then to make sure I had it correctly set but didn't adjust anything to mess up the 24 hour sequence and low and behold today it said the 13th.


----------



## DieselDave (Jul 13, 2003)

It is easy to accidently change the date when adjusting the time. I would give it another try just to be sure. Mine keeps great time when the crystal isn't crushed and shattered.


----------



## keithhr (Jul 13, 2003)

I reset the time yesterday morning and it's already off a bit, I'll have to check it again overnight. I set it so that the time beeped after the second hand had come to rest fully on the marker and now it hits the next marker when it beeps so it is off by more than a 1/2 second at least, my old Wenger took 10 days to be off close to a second before.


----------



## keithhr (Jul 14, 2003)

Update, something is wrong with this watch, it's not keeping very good time and something must be wrong with the movement. It's not within a couple of seconds a day I'm guessing. I checked it yesterday afternoon, around 5:30pm and as of this morning it was already a second slow. My last watch which was 1/3 the price was guaranteed to be accurate to within .1 seconds per day, which would be accurate to 1 second every 10 days. I love the look of this watch and hope I get sent a better one. I bought this from Bulldog enterprises and he has to order another one. 
Jason, how are you doing with yours, still keeping good time. Anyone else with Luminox that is doing well in the time keeping department? I love the look of this watch and hope to have better luck with the next one.


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 14, 2003)

Mine's good /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Maybe you've just got a faulty one.

It's on the second when at the top o'the minute. As it goes around the watch face, it may be off a tiny bit, but it turns over to the next minute within a second of the atomic clock. Still good from last month...

Just curious, how's the watch hold up over a few days--how far is it off then? 

-Jason


----------



## keithhr (Jul 14, 2003)

I reset the watch late yesterday after nooon and this morning it was off a second. Luminox service is a joke, and no replacement watch for at least three weeks. Howard at Bulldog has been wonderful, he is sending me out a 3901, much cheaper watch for me to try. I've got a very expensive Franchi Menotti Italian chronograph that I got for my 20 anniversary at work which is a mechanical Swiss watch with a Valjou 7750 movement which is a gorgeous watch but not with luminous hands. I may just keep the 3901 and chalk it up. Luminox has the watches made in Switzerland. When I spoke to the customer service rep this morning, she asked how much it was off and I said 1 second in the last 14 hours, she gave an audible sound that was laced with a hint of scorn and it really irritated me. It was kind of tsk sound, in effect, a whole second, what am I expecting, perfection? She doesn't understand that it is not acceptable in a quartz watch to have that kind of inaccuracy. I'm glad you got a good one Jason, I just don't believe I want to wait for 3 to 4 weeks minimum to get it replaced. I'll have to see if the one Howard sends me is ok.


----------



## keithhr (Jul 14, 2003)

BTW, Howard said Luminox is having a price increase the first August and a lot of people are ordering to beat the deadline. I wish another manufacturer would make a watch with tritium vials and give luminox some competition or maybe there is already. I've got a marathon with tritium already and maybe I should try to get a different band, I'm so confused I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't know what is going on with your watch, because mine is ok and is 1 sec off in 3 weeks. I think it's normal - at least for me. Anyway, I hope that you'll get the replacement soon and it should solve the problem. 
Michael.


----------



## mrorange (Jul 14, 2003)

A price increase!? Yikes! How much are they going up?


----------



## keithhr (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm trying this site here http://www.bipm.fr/enus/5_Scientific/c_time/time_server.html and I'll see if there is something wrong with my local telephone time. A watch doesn't speed up and slow down, I'm not sure what mine is doing but I'm going to try to monitor it differently and see if that makes a difference before I send it back.


----------



## treek13 (Jul 14, 2003)

I like The Official US Time to get the accurate time from the official US atomic clock.

Pat


----------



## bigcozy (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a Seal that the date stuck the first day I got it, been that way for five years now. Luminox quality seems to be hit and miss. I have had six of them. All but one had some issue, all minor, but irritating. I counsel people to stay away from the expensive models, too much risk. The customer service is legendary, a complete pain to deal with. Luminox is made by Mb-Microtec of Switzerland, they make several other watches for other companies. Traser is the most famous, but they have also made traser vial watches for Kimber firearms and even Mercedes Benz. A local Kimber dealer has five or six of the watches, can't sell them.


----------



## keithhr (Jul 14, 2003)

treek13, I saw that site, but since my watch seems to be synched to that first site, I thought I would just use that fort the time being. Anyone ever hear of any anamolies with the time you get from your local telephone company? I'm beginning to wonder that's why I'm checking out these other sites.


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
I wish another manufacturer would make a watch with tritium vials and give luminox some competition or maybe there is already.

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe Luminox took a page out of Gaglight's playbook and patent-pending(ed) the use of tritium in watches. Presto--no competition...

Yeah, I like my watch and all, but competition really has a way with improving manufactured items--Overall quality, precision, customer service, QC.

If I could have bought a Timex that does the same thing for a quarter of the price... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 
I've never had a Timex that didn't work perfectly. Usually lasted 2-3 years before I wound up killing it somehow, and most lesser brands probably wouldn't have lasted that long on my wrist.

-Jason


----------



## keithhr (Jul 15, 2003)

Jason, since I last set the watch it's been 24 hours and according to the site I referenced, my watch is still on the money. I wonder if the phone company time has any deviations to it?


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 16, 2003)

Give it a few days in a row and see what happens. I don't doubt that the phone company could be wrong about the time--they've been so wrong about so many other things /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

"No I never placed a call to Bolivia....I don't know anyone in Bolivia....I don't even know where Bolivia is!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Jason


----------



## keithhr (Jul 16, 2003)

Jason, I had Howard (Bulldog) send me a 3901 just to compare. So far the 3602 has been timed on the site I listed above for 53 hours and it's still right on the money. I'm checking out the 3901 as well because I like the display on it as well. I hope I'm not thinking what I might be thinking, ( keep em both) I'll keep you posted, I'm so compulsive about this stuff, it's almost comical.


----------



## vcal (Jul 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*Jason, I had Howard (Bulldog) send me a 3901 just to compare. So far the 3602 has been timed on the site I listed above for 53 hours and it's still right on the money. I'm checking out the 3901 as well because I like the display on it as well. I hope I'm not thinking what I might be thinking, ( keep em both) I'll keep you posted, I'm so compulsive about this stuff, it's almost comical. 

[/ QUOTE ]OT, but I know exactly how 'ya feel...I received my Oglo LED watch last Wednesday, and after initial set on 7/10 I'm *still* unable to detect even a *.5* second deviation from my atomic clocks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## keithhr (Jul 16, 2003)

Doug ,it's not really off topic, nice to see your watch is performing nicely, maybe mine will turn out to be fine as well. There was an old Mario Lanza song titled "I want what I want when I want it" that seems to describe me and my buying habits.


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll show you off topic.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

My buying habits tend to be "cool, look at that. I'll just have to either not eat for the next few days or put in a few extra hours on the ward....not eating it is." 
"Wow, that one looks cool too--looks like I'll be working on an empty stomach..."

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

-Jason


----------



## keithhr (Jul 17, 2003)

Jason, the 3901 has a less cluttered look to it from the night time view because the hour markers are placed further from the center of the watch, and just as bright or brighter. What have we started, a daytime watch, a night time watch with interchangeable backup, or a work watch and a dressier watch, heh, heh. The 3901 of course has numbered hour markers and looks kind of more military during the day. It's only money.


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
It's only money. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what *I* keep saying, but nobody 'round here wants to listen... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Jason


----------

